# Canon EL-1: Activating the modeling lamp remotely



## Mark Webb Photography (Mar 1, 2021)

Has anyone discovered if it's possible to activate the modeling lamp on your remote EL-1's? It seems you can activate modeling flash (burst of flashes over 1 second) but not the actual LED lamp which I find quite odd. I've tested every possible setting and I believe that you can only activate the lamp for focus assist with the unit that is attached to your camera. That's a bit of a let down to have to manually press the button any time you need to activate the modeling lamp, especially if it's in a position that's out of reach. Otherwise these guys are pretty fantastic. I'll attach a bare-bulb sample below. Also, keep in mind they won't fit in the older Godox S1 bracket. Found that out a little too late and had to use my 600. They will fit in the S2 bracket but it is tight.


----------

